# Forum makes steroids comfortable in a creepy way.



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Dunno how people will take this thread but I found it an interesting thought.

This forum itself seems to make you more comfortable with steroids.

I orginally thought I would never ever in a million years even consider them, and probably still never will take any for the obvious negative side effects and personal opinion on how worth it would be for me to take any.

My thought is does this forum make steroids more comfortable in the way some users may one day decide to take them because of reading threads talking about talking them of the years.

I was just reading yet another I wanna use steroids thread and found myself fascinating about how i might use them down the line, all imaginary but the feelings got close to reality for a moment which made me think WOAH! wait.. what the hell, that's not my usual thought process.. has this forum dampened my views on them and made me to familiar with them because of often reading up on the subject.

Discuss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never suffered any negative side effects


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

ALR said:


> I've never suffered any negative side effects


Two words. "Long term"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There is a massive stigma attatched to them in "normal" life but on here a lot of the myths and bullsh*t are cleared away....

My first ever jab l felt like a scumbag junkie, stood there with a pin in my hand thinking "what the FU*K am l doing" then you realise there are MILLIONS of people use them with no detriment to themselves..


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Two words. "Long term"


My bloodwork has always shown I have excellent cholesterol and i'm a lean and healthy 195lbs.

Do you drink? I don't. I'm willing to bet your alcohol consumption (if you drink) is likely to be unhealthier than my moderate gear usage


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

totally agree with you blitz.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

its called de-sensitisation mate. (maybe not spelt that way tho lol)

When you get used to seeing something every day and talking about it, you get numbed to the effects it gives you, so it doesnt shock you much anymore.

Just like if your in an abusive relationship, starts off small, then it escalates untill outsiders may see it as reduculous. but as youve seen it all beofre and are uses to it, you dont even flutter an eyelid.

this may seem out of context but it aint...lol

.like porno. no one thought the stuff you see nowadays would ever be aceptable 40 years ago. But as the media say more about it, and it is more redily available and people talk about it more, no one gives a toss! and it continues to get more extreme.

The talk and usage of steroids is no exception, even more so on here maybe because a large %age are users themselfs, are more likely to promote (for want of a better word) usage.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

ul be on them within a year lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

HJL said:


> its called de-sensitisation mate. (maybe not spelt that way tho lol)
> 
> When you get used to seeing something every day and talking about it, you get numbed to the effects it gives you, so it doesnt shock you much anymore.
> 
> ...


Yeahh thats a great reply I suppose it is basicly de-sensitisation.

I also sometimes get the feeling forums like this are set up for one reason only but I won't mension anything so I don't get in trouble, if you know what I mean.. you know what I mean. (not talking about steroids there)



danimal said:


> ul be on them within a year lol


that's what i'm worried about, haha!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Before I joined here I had preconceptions about steroids and the people who took them. I had never been in a proper gym only the fitness type gyms you see at leisure centres where the closest thing to free weights was a smith machine. A couple guys I knew from the town used them and you could always tell when they were on and off as their size would fluctuate massively.

Myself and our group of friends used to just put their tempers down to 'roid rage' that's what you get etc. Having been here a short time, read a lot and even only understanding minimal parts of stuff I now think the reason they were angry is nothing more that they are angry people. It just goes to show how the general perception of steroids is so far off the actual reality.

I doubt I will ever get to a point where I introduce AAS to my training but I'm glad I've actually educated myself a little and the journals here give a litle insight into the thought processes and reasonings behind it. The way steroids are depicted in media 'Rise of the Footsoldier' being a prime example just makes people who use look even worse. Really as mentioned earlier, 90% of people are doing much worse to themselves on a daily basis with alcohol/drugs/terrible eating habits and I myself spent many years being guilty of all 3 lol

From what I've read here if you know what you're doing and do enough research then steroids are nothing more than another form of supplement to aid your training and achieve your goals. I may be wrong as I'm not that educated currently and my only experience of steroids is Methyprednisolone in hospital last time I had a relapse:laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I am on them due partially to forums like this.

Not for those reasons though. The first time I saw a picture of Mike Mentzer, I said to myself, I want to look like that. So once I realised what I needed to do to look like that I spent along long long time researching and trying to understand what they where about, what they did, how you can take them, how to use them safely and effectivly, short term negatives, long term negatives and so on and so forth.

Forums like this, along with many other websits helped me gain the knowledge I needed to decide whether I was willing to do it or not. Having looked at everything, I honestly believe there is a safe way to use them which will bring no negative side effects in short term or long term.

Also, once I became a fan of bodybuilding and saw my body change I decided I wanted to compete, and for that I need to use what I do, I know I could compete naturally, but I want to look like my hero Mike Mentzer while competing.

Well thats my honest answer. (this may also be my first ever serious post on UK-M!)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Forums like this makes steroid use safer and helps anyone with an interest in taking them.


I agree with you (although i dont take them myself) .. but bare in mind who you take your information off.. i've read on here about people giving out terrible advice, which may not be so bad when its to do with diet etc, but in the case of injectables, just be warry (not you in particular, just a word of advice to anyone)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this forum and many other are around for many reasons but the main one is so guys can discuss the use of PEDs with more experienced people, the need for these forums is there because the media and general public blow the side effects all out of proportion......i am sure if you asked a person not connected to bodybuilding what would happen if you took steroids they would reply "you will beat everyone up, then die" or words to that effect when in fact this is actually so far from the truth is is laughable.....

more people die everyday from Alcohol, smoking and obesity related health issues than have ever from steroids....this is fact not made up to make steroids healthy but fact......you would think nothing of popping a few ibuprofen when you have a headache yet they are a huge health risk is you use to many.....steroids are safe FACT until you abuse them.....



BlitzAcez said:


> Two words. "Long term"


what do you call long term? 20yrs? i have been using for 22yrs yet there is nothing wrong with my health another FACT......

Steroids are not safe if used by idiots these forums try and educate users so there are less idiots around......


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I always knew i would take steroids....it wasn't this board that influenced me it was the desire to get bigger than i was....i went in to it pretty blind....a m8 of mine bought me d-bol as a christmnas present and told me to take 10 a day....i had no clue really what i was taking but i trusted him.....id been training for 18 months...made good gains and knew what a good diet was so i wasn't that blind about gym life......that was my first cycle....i kept 7lb and was ready to try injectibles.....i got great advice from a competitive BB on dosage, lab etc.....im now 3 cycles in and have never looked back.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

called desensisation.

its how i went from being a natty to a gear monster


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> I always knew i would take steroids....it wasn't this board that influenced me it was the desire to get bigger than i was....i went in to it pretty blind....a m8 of mine bought me d-bol as a christmnas present and told me to take 10 a day....i had no clue really what i was taking but i trusted him.....id been training for 18 months...made good gains and knew what a good diet was so i wasn't that blind about gym life......that was my first cycle....i kept 7lb and was ready to try injectibles.....i got great advice from a competitive BB on dosage, lab etc.....im now 3 cycles in and have never looked back.


I must say your sh*t hot diet wise mate, always admired you for that....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I must say your sh*t hot diet wise mate, always admired you for that....


you think?....i can get a bit OCD with it though.....cheers pal.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im 30 this year. im losing my hair. i wanna be hench now rather than later. so thats why i will be using soon. may sound stupid to some people. but that is my honest answer.

and yes before i came on here aas was never an option, but i have researched my aas off.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Im 30 this year. im losing my hair. i wanna be hench now rather than later. so thats why i will be using soon. may sound stupid to some people. but that is my honest answer.
> 
> and yes before i came on here aas was never an option, but i have researched my aas off.


Not a stupid answer mate. Your doing whats right for YOU. Thats all that counts as long as youre not doing anyone else any harm.

I see you work for virgin, any chance of a years free subscription:whistling:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> what do you call long term? 20yrs? i have been using for 22yrs yet there is nothing wrong with my health another FACT......


Some good posts above.

Well I am someone who wants to make it to 100+ years old (seriously). So for me long term is not 20 yrs no in all honesty, although I see what your saying although I wouldn't see it as conclusive evidence.

I'd be more worried about my 60's though as your still pretty active.

So are you saying you have had no side effects to steriod use at all as far as you know? (probably know way to know for sure?)

I wonder if they affected your internal organs at all.

Serious question: anyone know of someone taking steriods from say age 20 to like 60 and still around at 80?

I think far ahead 

Sounds like i'm really anti-steroid but I would inject a mate if he had chose that path, its just not for me!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

You can look at all sorts of weird **** on the Internet and come to accept things that are at first shocking. Like that some ladies like their dogs a bit too much but coming to accept that fact doesn't necessarily equate that if you happen to enjoy a voyeuristic position on this sort of thing then you will one day end up in one of these high quality productions with your favourite pet.

So my take is that if you are thinking of blaming your temptation towards aas on this forum in particular or even just the Internet then quite clearly you are a disturbed individual!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The thing i have to remind myself is, to keep things in perspective.

If i went to my docs and said i was taking steroids, he would more than likely say, stop taking them, can be dangerous to your health, blah blah. Now if i told him i had been taking 2 paracetamol 4 times per day for 3 months, he probably would not bat an eyelid.

How many women take the pill without a second thought?

I also thought i would never touch AAS, but research has taught there are so many worse things, and a big difference between use and abuse.


----------



## Pariah999 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been on this forum for about a week and I have to agree that the way people are going round talking about roids is slightly creepy. I mean....I don't care at the end of the day. Your choice. Your body, do whatever you like to it. Still surprises me how many people take them who really aren't very big and all the people I have personally seen at the gym who juice are usually wimps who don't train properly: that's just my personal experience. The wierdest thing is those little growth-hormone bellies they have sticking out of their tank tops. Urgh, disgusting.

It hasn't made me consider steroid abuse (or ''use'' as people who abuse like to term it LOL). There is simply no way that I will ever do it. I will build a good, impressive physique through hard work and food, and that's it. If anyone asks me how they get the body I have, I will be very proud to say I am natural and to encourage them to follow the path of natural bbing and prove to themselves that anything is possible if you set your heart on it.

On the subject of long-term effects of anabolic steroid abuse, I have personally spoken to quite a few people who abused them in their youth (now in their 50s and 60s) and it might surprise you how bitterly and how deeply they regret it. They all regret being young and dumb and thinking they were invincible and that messing with your body has no consequences. They warned me in no uncertain terms that it is absolutely not worth it and far better to build a good physique naturally. I mean, if you're some kind of pro, I understand......but just a recreational amateur bber? What is the point? Why? Either you have a remarkable lack of patience and can't be bothered to build a good body naturally or you have no idea what you are doing and need to become a roid junkie to get muscle.

It's good to have frank discussions about these things out in the open. A bit creepy, yeah, but people are here to discuss what they want. If it's steroid abuse they want to discuss, so be it. Can't say it has changed my position on them though.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

The forum is very useful for hands-on, anecdotal advice on steroid use. And yes, most of the side effects are manageable.

However, nearly everyone here breezes over the most serious effects of sustained steroid use: arterial plaque and cardiac problems. As with anything you hear, it's important to think critically about the advice here and not treat it as medical fact.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BlitzAcez said:


> Some good posts above.
> 
> Well I am someone who wants to make it to 100+ years old (seriously). So for me long term is not 20 yrs no in all honesty, although I see what your saying although I wouldn't see it as conclusive evidence.
> 
> I'd be more worried about my 60's though as your still pretty active.


not saying it is conclusive evidence at all....so you want to live until you are 100 and that is a great goal, so i can assume from that you don't do any of the following...

eat processed carbs

eat trans fats

eat fast foods

do not drink more than the allowed units of alcohol per day?

take no prescription meds

do not and have not taken any rec drugs

you may say i am being stupid but all these above can decrease your life in one way or another.....but you make your own choices in life and if you feel steroids will decrease your life then you stick with that but base it on something not just assumptions....



BlitzAcez said:


> So are you saying you have had no side effects to steriod use at all as far as you know? (probably know way to know for sure?)
> 
> I wonder if they affected your internal organs at all.


no side effects that have risked my health, yes i have gotten acne but mostly from coming off....i do not get gyno, i am not bald, my heart is average size, i have no major internal organ damage(my liver, kidney, heart) this was all verified in 2009 when i was wrongly(just been told by a new consultant it was all a waste)diagnosed with kidney failure because of this i had many tests, one was a ultra sound of my internal organs...result all good the last one was a kidney biopsy....result no damage to kidneys at all (after 22yrs of use)....in my last visit last week the consultant actually said to me that steroids do not effect the kidneys....he did follow this by saying you still had to use them sensibly.

so the answer to your question NO they have not effected my organs



BlitzAcez said:


> Serious question: anyone know of someone taking steriods from say age 20 to like 60 and still around at 80?


why does this matter even if someone did? you are different and individual...Bernie cooper is over 60 and he is looking good and healthy



BlitzAcez said:


> Sounds like i'm really anti-steroid but I would inject a mate if he had chose that path, its just not for me!


not at all mate, it is your choice to make and i admire you for not following the crowd....just don't assume all steroid use is bad for you...


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

You just have to think, apirin, paracetamol etc...Read their side effects and they should say "could result in abnormal behaviour and death".


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pariah999 said:


> I've been on this forum for about a week and I have to agree that the way people are going round talking about roids is slightly creepy. I mean....I don't care at the end of the day. Your choice. Your body, do whatever you like to it. Still surprises me how many people take them who really aren't very big and all the people I have personally seen at the gym who juice are usually wimps who don't train properly: that's just my personal experience. The wierdest thing is those little growth-hormone bellies they have sticking out of their tank tops. Urgh, disgusting.


 how do you know it is GH belly as you put it?? they could be fat plus GH gut in the true term is a myth as GH does not cause it.....

the one point i am confused about this post is the part where you say that the guys you see who are using are wimps who dont train properly.....so what whis is not the norm although you have formed an opinion based on this small section??



Pariah999 said:


> It hasn't made me consider steroid abuse (or ''use'' as people who abuse like to term it LOL). There is simply no way that I will ever do it. I will build a good, impressive physique through hard work and food, and that's it. If anyone asks me how they get the body I have, I will be very proud to say I am natural and to encourage them to follow the path of natural bbing and prove to themselves that anything is possible if you set your heart on it.


this last section proves how ill informed you are on the subject.....i am glad you are proud to be natural...but do not for one second think the majority who use steroids do not nail there diet. training and lifstyle as hard if not harder than a natty.....do you wreally think is all you have to do is swallow a pill 

what interests me is what experiance do you have with steroids i mean really? you mention the word "use" is used as a term for abuse, so what is your experiance as you seem to judge us "users" with the same brush??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DarkTranquility said:


> The forum is very useful for hands-on, anecdotal advice on steroid use. And yes, most of the side effects are manageable.
> 
> However, nearly everyone here breezes over the most serious effects of sustained steroid use: arterial plaque and cardiac problems. As with anything you hear, it's important to think critically about the advice here and not treat it as medical fact.


you say this as if all who use suffer and they don't....mate i could reel off a whole A4 page of side effects from over the counter drugs like brufen does that mean you would not reach for one when you next get a headache...?

i am not saying there is not risk, as there is but not as many as some make out....

risks associated with NSAIDs

NSAIDs can increase your risk of life-threatening heart or circulation problems, including heart attack or stroke. This risk will increase the longer you take ibuprofen. Do not use this medicine just before or after having heart bypass surgery (also called coronary artery bypass graft, or CABG).

NSAIDs can also increase your risk of serious effects on the stomach or intestines, including bleeding or perforation (forming of a hole). These conditions can be fatal and gastrointestinal effects can occur without warning at any time while you are taking an NSAID.

Do not use this medication if you are allergic to ibuprofen, aspirin or other NSAIDs.

Ask a doctor or pharmacist if it is safe for you to take this medication if you have:

a history of heart attack, stroke, or blood clot;

heart disease, congestive heart failure, high blood pressure;

a history of stomach ulcers or bleeding;

asthma;

polyps in your nose;

liver or kidney disease;

systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE);

a bleeding or blood clotting disorder;

not bad for something maost just pop in there mouth without thinking....


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Forums like this one are fantastic for getting info on how to use PED's correctly and how to manage side effects.

"Creepy" is a strange choice of words to be honest. It's not like were paedo's.

There are risks. I am aware of them. Cardiac issues as mentioned by dark tranquility are my major concern.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Its getting to a point where you could go nuts if u believe everything u read or hear.....

for example

talcum powder- you do see a lot of it around anymore, deodrant with aluminum, parabens, can all give u cancer?

ultimatey its ur body, no one on heres a doctor, your health and your future are yours.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> you say this as if all who use suffer and they don't....mate i could reel off a whole A4 page of side effects from over the counter drugs like brufen does that mean you would not reach for one when you next get a headache...?
> 
> i am not saying there is not risk, as there is but not as many as some make out....


Sure, I don't want to sound like I'm saying that everyone's going to get atherosclerosis. However, whilst it's about the most serious potential side effect of steroid use, it's also probably the least talked-about.

Me personally, I'm a natty. However, I find researching steroids really interesting. I agree, once you actually do some proper research, you actually find that the health risks aren't as big as most think. They don't put me off.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ime 2 years off 50 in my avi,i had more jabs than have eaten soggy chips ,there a big part of my life i have no regrets they keep you alive and kickin lol


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

I've only been on here for a few months, but i do find the forums excessively positive toward AAS usage. There are many users of AAS on here, yet the fraction which take the safety measures pscarb does and eat/live like he does will be quite small(i imagine). therefore it's fair to say that this will translate to future users who come on here to learn, not many will bother to get check ups, blood work or eat like a competitive BB all year round and this must be kept in mind. not all, but too many people on here are too quick to recommend which brand/steroid/stack to take, without endorsing training/eating smart.

reading about which stack someone is taking, or what they took, or what they want to take day in and day out of course leads to desensitisation and unfortunately this will have led to some on here taking, what is what they're led to believe, the next step in their logical progression, which is taking gear.

it would be interesting to take the gear away from the AAs users for 2/3 years and see what their physiques resort to when it is their knowledge/determination/commitment which is solely responsible for their results. of course a proportion would still look great, but most?


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought I would never take any sort of steroid until I joined up on here as soon as I know my diet training is good I plan on doing a pro hormone cycle.Maybe I have been desensitised to them or maybe I just understand them more now I read about them everyday either way I much more comfortable about it now just wish the missus was shed kill me if she knew what a pro hormone was she just thinks it's another supplement


----------



## Bagman (Jan 27, 2009)

I think forums like this can make you feel more comfortable with steroid use but not in a bad way. I think they help to demystify steroids and separate myth from fact. They are invaluable for people that intend to use and need information on correct and safe protocols. I don't think they encourage people to use steroids if they were never going to though. Most people know that there are risks involved with steroid use and some choose to use them but minimise the health risks through forums like this, by educating themselves on safe usage. Everything we do is a risk, from getting in your car to drive to work, to taking NSAIDs for that rotator cuff injury. There is a trade off for everything...are the benefits worth the risk? Not everyone that smokes will die of lung cancer or a smoking related disease but some will. At the end of the day it's your choice and forums like this help you to make an informed choice.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Nothing wrong with feeling comfortable about it. This forum just takes away the misconceptions of steroids, why should it be so taboo when other more detrimental drugs are discussed so openly and used so much more? The media and general public just don't like steroids because they then feel inadequate, and rightly so since most of them are fat [email protected] and look like sh!t.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Think of the alternative......

No idea how to use gear safely

What gear is fake

How to inject safely

How to run PCT effectively

I think you will see what was around when I first stepped onto the scene and that was the few who knew excelled and those who didn't bought crap over priced gear and failed to make good gains.......

As I said before you will find these posts are started by naturals who make big assumptions about everyone who uses gear yet themselves think nothing about eating processed foods or drinking on a weekend?

Step back for a minute and ask yourself is it safer taking gear because of forums like this one or more dangerous ?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> As I said before you will find these posts are started by naturals who make big assumptions about everyone who uses gear yet themselves think nothing about eating processed foods or drinking on a weekend?
> 
> Step back for a minute and ask yourself is it safer taking gear because of forums like this one or more dangerous ?


This. The amount of preconceptions is staggering.

For all the nay sayers here on the forum - tell me, how often do you get yourself wasted each year? How often do you drink and smoke? Two compounds that have thousands sick on them on year on year, yet how often is there threads on these genuine killers that 1 in 2 will die from (well smoking related diseases)? IIRC 100,000 a year die from smoking and about 10,000 drink. Yet the odd person who dies of gear use? Obviously the gear use is the most important priority?!

All I ever eat is clean meats, rice and veg. What is your diet like?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> all the processed food we see in our super markets mate will do your far more harm in the long run then steroids imo
> 
> im not saying i dont eat it, i do everyday, but have come to terms with the fact i wont live to 100, and tbh the chances of you living to 100 are very very very low.


Your absolutley right mate, 90 percent of the food in any supermarket is crap, processed crap, and WILL effect peoples health and longevity. A lot more people have serious health issues and will shorten their life, by eating this junk that has been processed to half to death.


----------



## Pariah999 (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting quote here from Mike Matarazzo, former pro bber:

Oh, god, where do I begin? I'd have to say that everything that led to my heart problem began the minute I started getting serious about competitive bodybuilding. In order to get bigger, I'd eat five, six, seven pounds of red meat a day, no vegetables. And I'd stay away from fruits because of their sugar.

Worst were the chemicals. I have so many memories of being alone in a hotel room the week, five days or two days before a contest, and doing unspeakable things to my body-steroids, growth hormones, diuretics-anything and everything that we as bodybuilders do to achieve a certain look.

It has affected my whole life, so to all those guys who are on an eternal quest to have 21" arms and 20" calves, and who are so vain about their never-say-die attitude, I say, "Change your attitude." Worry about keeping that body of yours as healthy as possible, because it's going to have to last you not just through your next contest or to the end of your bodybuilding contract, but for a long time. And a long time for a human being is nothing. It goes by real quick, even quicker when your health is gone and you have nothing to stand on.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

In my opinion forums like this allow people to talk feely about a subject that otherwise is unacceptable in everyday life, Talking to experienced users and allowing yourself to gain as much information and advice about there usage is surely a good thing?

Would you walk upto a big mass of muscle in the gym and ask him about his cycle and what pct/meds he uses? for most of us no. But the internet is different & allows you to approach people you otherwise would not.

As for the "side effects" these like most illegal things have been GREATLY exaggerated by certain governing body's. Like the "reefer madness" in the 60's where they told everyone cannabis will make you go insane or grow man boobs etc its all complete crap, As a user of cannabis for the last 10 years i know for a fact that is has little if any negative side effects apart from the obvious (lazyness) lol.

A recent documentary i watched told of the UK's chef drug advisor who after years of research released a paper saying cannabis & ecstasy were less harmfull then **** and alcohol & should be reclassified .. Shortly after which he was fired.. Typical ignorance on the part of the British government.... The fact of the matter is that there will always be stigma attached to anything thats illegal! Steroids or otherwise.

/Rant over. :confused1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> that's what i'm worried about, haha!


why are you worried about being on them.

As long as you know what your doing they are fine.

They are safer than alcohol and tobacco in my mind.

After all look at the deaths related to alcohol abuse and tobacco abuse (71,000 from alcohol and 45,000 from tobacco per year) and deaths from steroid abuse ? apparently 3, from American records back in 2007 or something.

i'd be more worried about drinking alcohol and smoking than i would be taking steroids !

people drop dead at a rate you can measure by the minute from drinking and smoking!

and the bottom line is people ARE NOT dropping down dead by the minute from taking steroids !

one simple way to look at it is - doctors prescribe steroids to patients, now if steroids really killed you and gave you all these shocking side affects would doctors really be prescribing them to people !? doctors dont prescribe alcohol or tobacco to cure patients do they !?

so in my mind tobacco and alcohol are 1,000,000 times more dangerous and harmful to you

but i bet you dont hesitate to have a drink do you !?

(its funny how society is)


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

^^ Another valid point, Theres a small 4 year old girl who lives next door to me with very bad lung dis-function & unfortunatly will need to be injected with steroids once a week for the rest of her natural life.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I had to go on medical TRT - age 45 at the time.

This site gave me information that my consultant and the NHS literature were unable to provide me with.

And it's proven repeatedly to be correct.

I trained for 25 years as a natural. In my 20s I used a lot of ibuprofen in order to keep competing in athletics. Now I have multiple stomach ulcers as a result.

I've never had a single noticeable side effect in almost 2 years of being "on" various substances that I learnt about on here.

I learnt low dose deca is good for the joints. The medical literature says it is, the doctors say it is. But I learnt about it on here.

It's done nothing other than to provide me a starting point to educate myself that wasn't available anywhere else. That's why I only answer posts on certain substances ie I have to have used it.

Great site.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

exactly mate

i hate society narrow minded DUMB views on steroids. Its ridiculous !

Me and a guy in work were talking about steroids (not about using them or anything like that, just about the so called dangers of them)

and a female member of staff said to me "oh my god your not actually thinking of using steroids" she was acting like you would drop down dead if you took them lol !

but what if me and the guy in work were talking about alcohol

would that woman have said "OMG your not actually thinking of drinking alcohol are you"

no chance in f*ck would she have taken that attitude if it was about drinking, yet thousands of people die from alcohol abuse every year, yet know one says "oh but you might get liver damage or get alcohol poisoning" if you have a drink in your hand do they !?

society is totally f*cked up in my mind lol !

its ridiculously stupid :laugh:

laughable actually :laugh:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Some good posts above.
> 
> Well I am someone who wants to make it to 100+ years old (seriously). So for me long term is not 20 yrs no in all honesty, although I see what your saying although I wouldn't see it as conclusive evidence.
> 
> ...


Arnold Swarchenegger 64, Frank Zane 68, Franco Columbo 69...Not quite 80 but all well on their way.

I would say all would have definitely started using by or pretty soon after 20, not sure if all used til 60 but would have certainly used for a large proportion of their lives, and even though doses have no doubt generally increased since their day, I`m pretty sure these guys would have still been using considerably higher doses than your average recreational user these days.

I know the authorities don`t get everything right but with all the bad press steroids get, why has the government still not bothered to make it illegal to possess or use AASs if the long term effects really are as bad as you are suggesting...

There may be some weak minded or young impressionable people that this type of forum may influence towards using steroids, but I would say the benefits of giving knowledge and information to help keep those safe who are going to use anyway far outwieghs this negative.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i expect this has already been said but im too damn lazy to read all the replies so far, but sooooo many people say how steroids will ruin your health yet it is now acceptable to take your kids to mcdonalds on a regular basis, take no exercise and be at least 2 stone over weight, but as soon as someone gets serious with their training and takes it to the next level.....oooooooh they gonna die!!! its such a crock.

I dont think this website encourages it, i think it educates people. Most people in everyday life who say steroids are evil are people that have no experiences of them first hand, at least the guys on here have been there and done it.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Back in the day I played Union and once has a pi$$ test for PEDS. In those days I thought anyone who took drugs was a scum bag but as I've got older and got to know decent blokes who train hard and eat well, I've grown up.

In fact, I've learnt more in the past 2 years about steriods and those who use than I ever thought possible. And with few exceptions those who take PEDS are serious, genuine blokes doing no harm to anyone, so live and let live.

What I do detest is those who've hardly train going on gear from almost the get go - they're the ones that give the good blokes a bad name.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Back in the day I played Union and once has a pi$$ test for PEDS. In those days I thought anyone who took drugs was a scum bag but as I've got older and got to know decent blokes who train hard and eat well, I've grown up.

In fact, I've learnt more in the past 2 years about steriods and those who use than I ever thought possible. And with few exceptions those who take PEDS are serious, genuine blokes doing no harm to anyone, so live and let live.

What I do detest is those who've hardly train going on gear from almost the get go - they're the ones that give the good blokes a bad name.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

very intreasting read all this,ill be totally honest when i first joined site i wouldnt of thought about sterioids, because i beilved media hype, but i have learnt alot since then and got into traning alot more than i ever imagined, so this site gets the thumbs up from me


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Think of the alternative......
> 
> As I said before *you will find these posts are started by naturals who make big assumptions about everyone who uses gear*yet themselves think nothing about eating processed foods or drinking on a weekend?
> 
> Step back for a minute and ask yourself is it safer taking gear because of forums like this one or more dangerous ?


that's why I won't waste my time reading all the BS that has been said in this thread.....

ps: keep it going pscarb, i didn't know you've been using aas that long but I guess you've done it the right way


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> I always knew i would take steroids....it wasn't this board that influenced me it was the desire to get bigger than i was....i went in to it pretty blind....a m8 of mine bought me d-bol as a christmnas present and told me to take 10 a day....i had no clue really what i was taking but i trusted him.....id been training for 18 months...made good gains and knew what a good diet was so i wasn't that blind about gym life......that was my first cycle....i kept 7lb and was ready to try injectibles.....i got great advice from a competitive BB on dosage, lab etc.....im now 3 cycles in and have never looked back.


Is that pic of you before your 3 cycles or after , not taking the p1ss here , just curious man.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this forum and many other are around for many reasons but the main one is so guys can discuss the use of PEDs with more experienced people, the need for these forums is there because the media and general public blow the side effects all out of proportion......i am sure if you asked a person not connected to bodybuilding what would happen if you took steroids they would reply "you will beat everyone up, then die" or words to that effect when in fact this is actually so far from the truth is is laughable.....
> 
> more people die everyday from Alcohol, smoking and obesity related health issues than have ever from steroids....this is fact not made up to make steroids healthy but fact......you would think nothing of popping a few ibuprofen when you have a headache yet they are a huge health risk is you use to many.....steroids are safe FACT until you abuse them.....
> 
> ...


What would you call abusing them pscarb, just curious incase i end up down that road. Also i'd like to know did you drink much in the 22 years or even take reccy drugs as well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cultivator said:


> What would you call abusing them pscarb, just curious incase i end up down that road. Also i'd like to know did you drink much in the 22 years or even take reccy drugs as well


I knew 2 polish lads who were dropping a six week course in a week.....my supplier REFUSED to sell them any more gear !


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I knew 2 polish lads who were dropping a six week course in a week.....my supplier REFUSED to sell them any more gear !


But what about mrO , i remember reading dorains cycle before and i nearly fell of the chair reading it man, woul dthem guy's not be abusing gear.

I've just started out taking gear myself but i'd like to think that i wouldnt even think about taking gear just like them poles you mentioned and its all thaanks to the two main uk BB forums


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cultivator said:


> But what about mrO , i remember reading dorains cycle before and i nearly fell of the chair reading it man, woul dthem guy's not be abusing gear.
> 
> I've just started out taking gear myself but i'd like to think that i wouldnt even think about taking gear just like them poles you mentioned and its all thaanks to the two main uk BB forums


Its a valid question and one l often wonder about, when does use become abuse....


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

For the sake of balance...

I have 3 friends from "back in the day" who have endocrine problems....one cannot father children and another has had fibrosis of the liver....all from AAS use. It certainly is NOT without risk...but measures can be taken to significantly reduce the risks.

I also have many others who have no issues of note.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MrMike said:


> ^^ Another valid point, Theres a small 4 year old girl who lives next door to me with very bad lung dis-function & unfortunatly will need to be injected with steroids once a week for the rest of her natural life.


I wish people would stop swapping Corticosteroids and anabolic steroids.

I love and use gear but these drugs are not similar and so often confused.....AAS are not really prescribed for anything other than TRT mate...

Corticosteroids are prescribed for MANY illnesses


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Its a valid question and one l often wonder about, when does use become abuse....


doing it irresponsibly??. I don't know in the past but I think nowadays MrO's have a lot of support from doctors and all, correct me if Im wrong on this one. I don't see Jay cutler injecting loads of meds just for the sake of just getting big without paying any attention to health.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

grantinerfe said:


> doing it irresponsibly??. I don't know in the past but I think nowadays MrO's have a lot of support from doctors and all, correct me if Im wrong on this one. I don't see Jay cutler injecting loads of meds just for the sake of just getting big without paying any attention to health.


But at what point is it irresponsible ?

I dont drink so 2 glasses of wine would drop me yet Raptor can clear out Boddie's brewery and do a thread on it...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> But at what point is it irresponsible ?
> 
> I dont drink so 2 glasses of wine would drop me yet Raptor can clear out Boddie's brewery and do a thread on it...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> But at what point is it irresponsible ?
> 
> I dont drink so 2 glasses of wine would drop me yet Raptor can clear out Boddie's brewery and do a thread on it...


well...for me irresponsible would be if I got into my second cycle doing 1g of test a week + 500mg deca for 12 weeks but let's say that at 12 weeks I decide that I am getting great results and decided to go on for another 10 weeks....and after that I decide not to do pct because I'm scared of loosing my gains so I cruise instead + I decide that I feel great and as at the moment I don't have a lot of money I would skip the blood test that I should've done.....and the list of events could go on and on.

and I am saying all of that because I thought that way before even taking steroids that's why thanks to this forum I have educated myself. and that's why it makes me angry when someone start saying bs about it, sorry if Im a bit outoforder here but I don't mean no disrespect to anyone


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

grantinerfe said:


> that's why I won't waste my time reading all the BS that has been said in this thread.....
> 
> ps: keep it going pscarb, i didn't know you've been using aas that long but I guess you've done it the right way


I do it right now mate certainly did not back in the day which makes the fact that I am still healthy more relevant....



cultivator said:


> What would you call abusing them pscarb, just curious incase i end up down that road.


There is no figure that can really be used to demonstrate this, although I suppose you could say 10g lol

For me now anything over 2g per week would be what I would consider abuse but in saying that I have used less and less in the last 4-5yrs yet grown the most......



cultivator said:


> also i'd like to know did you drink much in the 22 years or even take reccy drugs as well


he'll yes mate I was in the navy for 10yrs and drank like a fish most weekends, I have used rec drugs as well but not to often both these stopped 5-6 yes ago although the drinking dropped considerably when I came out the navy in 98...

I still go out and I will be drunk when I get home but I won't be off my head on rec drugs and I won't be sick from being drunk but I enjoy my life.....last year I went out and drank three times, I can bet this year wont be much more mainly because it does not float my boat that much anymore......in saying this if anyone wants to see the damage alcohol can do just take a look on most main streets at 2am on a Friday, Saturday night......


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Slight of hand said:


> For the sake of balance...
> 
> I have 3 friends from "back in the day" who have endocrine problems....one cannot father children and another has had fibrosis of the liver....all from AAS use. It certainly is NOT without risk...but measures can be taken to significantly reduce the risks.
> 
> I also have many others who have no issues of note.


I suppose this is it. At the end of the day there is a great risk.

Do you want to cheat by taking steriods and get bigger faster than you would naturally at the expense of ever having kids / possible body problems?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

grantinerfe said:


> doing it irresponsibly??. I don't know in the past but I think nowadays MrO's have a lot of support from doctors and all, correct me if Im wrong on this one. I don't see Jay cutler injecting loads of meds just for the sake of just getting big without paying any attention to health.


The interesting thing is everyone is very concerned about steroid users and sensible use. However, what about sensible use of booze, reccys and ****? The balance of concern of AAS use against these over the counter chemicals that lots of swill back and and take (plus the under the counter reccys!) seems somewhat unbalanced?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Majordomo said:


> I suppose this is it. At the end of the day there is a great risk.
> 
> Do you want to cheat by taking steriods and get bigger faster than you would naturally at the expense of ever having kids / possible body problems?


Great risk? Cheat - who are you cheating? Get bigger quicker than naturally? Try bigger than naturally full stop. You can't achieve the size naturally you can on steroids. You are kidding yourself if you think otherwise.

Please tell me how many people have 'body problems' that don't take steroids and simply eat, drink and smoke too much? Millions and millions . 1 in 10 are morbidly obese in this country (thus 6.6 million people morbidly obese) we have the amongst the highest mortality rates in the world due to our diets (massive increases in death and illness due to heart and diabetes) yet you target steroids as a problem? Just seems to be looking for scapegoat compared to the rest of the worlds problems, IMO.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

like it or not, this forum does make steroids more accessible and more acceptable just by the sheer number of poster who take AAS. this gives an skewed view to the reality of AAS usage.

how many threads are running now that contain erectile/gyno/acne/abscess/fake gear/kidney pain/liver issues/negative blood results/etc/etc that relate to guys under 22 that have been training consistently/smart for less than 3 years and who's nutrition/supplement knowledge is a joke? now how many of these started taking before joining the board and how many after?

i rate this board, really i do, otherwise i wouldn't bother coming on here and trying to learn from others and help others. but to think it doesn't encourage steroid use would be, in my opinion, wrong.

all the best with whatever you choose to do, just do.it.right.

cheers.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

MrO2b said:


> all the best with whatever you choose to do, just do.it.right.
> 
> cheers.


Agreed!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Majordomo said:


> I suppose this is it. At the end of the day there is a great risk.
> 
> Do you want to cheat by taking steroids and get bigger faster than you would naturally at the expense of ever having kids / possible body problems?


again another natural who has no clue about steroids.....using steroids is not cheating if you are competing in an un-tested show maybe you can explain why it is cheating.....

while your doing that can you also explain the "not ever having kids "please as again this is a myth many many users have had kids and alot have had them whilst on cycle.......

everything has risks steroids is no exception but please if you are going to get into a debate like this at least know something about the subject not just second hand info you have seen in the media......


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> while your doing that can you also explain the "not ever having kids "please as again this is a myth many many users have had kids and alot have had them whilst on cycle.......


Indeed - the 5 year old I have is really confused by the comment


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

I wasn't on any forum when I started on gear. I relied on one miserable git who couldn't care less

really, and I made quite a few mistakes back then.

When I got onto this forum I immediately felt like I'd come home coz the members on here

tell it how it is and genuinely share their experience.

AAS aren't illegal but they do need a specialist forum like this because there is an art

to taking them and a science behind all the hygiene etc.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you don't like steroids then don't get involved in the posts about them.

It's not rocket science....


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Steriod Side Effects:

1. Inhibition of Natural Hormones

2. Steroid Effects and Liver Damage

3. Steroid Effects on Cholesterol (Blood Lipid Profile)

4. Gynocomastia (Development of breast tissue in males)

5. Acne and Anabolic Steroids

6. Roid Rage

7. Steroids and Baldness

8. Cardiovascular Problems from Anabolic Steroids

9. Virilization (Development of male characteristics in women)

10. Stunted Growth (height)

11. High Blood Pressure

12. Kidney Problems

13. Immune System Changes

14. Sterility in Males and Females


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

In fairness you could have all that without ever taking gear.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Smitch said:


> In fairness you could have all that without ever taking gear.


Surely you increase the chances taking steriods no?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> Surely you increase the chances taking steriods no?


As with any drug there is always a possible risk yes, but the media has a large part to play in a lot of the myths you read about.

Alcohol can give you over half of the symptoms you have listed above so if you drink then you're exposing yourself to them anyway.

And if you smoke then it's even worse....


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmmmm. I see far more people over weight than using AAS. Surely you should be more concerned with them? Obesity sides...

Diabetes

Hyperlipidemia

Blood circulation diseases like arteriosclerosis, high blood pressure, heart disease, d palsy

Skin disease

Joint problems, back, knee, and ankle pain

Liver disease

Cholelithiasis

Menstrual abnormalities

Female infertility

Breast cancer - autodiagnosis

Endometrium cancer

Decline in libido

Mental stress

poor nutrition

lack of physical activity

high cholesterol

psychosocial disability

large body frame

difficulty in doing daily activities

lethargy

breathlessness

energy level

snoring

facial features often appear disproportionate

adiposity (which are the fat cells) in the breast region in boys

large abdomen (white and even purple marks are sometimes present)

in males, external genitals may appear disproportionately small

puberty can occur early

increased adiposity in the upper arms and thighs

knock kneed

increased weight and also increased abdominal girth

increased body mass index

hypertension

thrombophilia a disorder in homeostasis that can lead to Thrombosis

striae

raised levels of cortisol and uric acid

Pickwickian syndrome is a medical condition characterized by Obesity, somnolence and erythrocytosis.

Hyperlipidaemia

Hyperinusulinaemia high insulin levels in the blood

Infertility in females

Amenorrhoea meaning the absence of the menstrual period

Carpal tunnel syndrome is characterized by an enlargement of the wrists, tendons and ligaments that often appears after an aggravation of the inflammations.

Burning and tingling fingers

Numbness in fingers and fingers paresthesias

Usually thumb, index and middle fingers are affected

Hand weakness


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Why would I be concerned with obesity and why do you keep bringing it up VS steriods?

I'm not fat if thats what you are getting at


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Majordomo said:


> Why would I be concerned with obesity and why do you keep bringing it up VS steriods?
> 
> I'm not fat if thats what you are getting at


I'm wondering why you are so concerned with the use of steroids when the use of FOOD is causing the UK so much more health problems. Yes, everything has side effects and some of they effects you suggest can happen with poor/mismanaged use. But then again, the same thing can be put towards food - most of the sides from steroids can also be directed towards food as well including infertility!


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Because this is UK-Muscle, not UK-Food/Obesity

If you cannot stay on topic go back over to MuscleTalk


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Majordomo said:


> Because this is UK-Muscle, not UK-Food/Obesity
> 
> If you cannot stay on topic go back over to MuscleTalk


This is on topic. This is regarding the use of steriods and their safety. I'm comparing the relative safety of steroids when you put them against simple things like food. And please don't tell me what to do, you have no more right to comment on this subject than I do! Grow up. Debate properly and stop trying to tell me what I can and cannot do - you don't have that right. And FWIW i've been on both MT and UKM far longer than you so what gives you any right to tell me what to do?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As i said before as a natural you have no clue about what actually happens.......ok sit down and we will go through these POSSIBLE side effects as they are not definite side effects, weird how you left that word out



Majordomo said:


> Steriod Side Effects:
> 
> 1. Inhibition of Natural Hormones yes will happen but is temporary
> 
> ...


yes will happen but is temporary, as been proven time and time again by users having children

all you have done is picked a load of possible side effects and given the impression we all get them when we don't......

naturals who have never used steroids can suffer from, high BP, Liver damage, sterility, baldness, rage etc....

i can do the same with say someone who is Obese..

High cholesterol (including high triglyceride levels)

Diabetes

High blood pressure

Heart disease

Stroke

Osteoarthritis

Gallstones

the majority of these side are from bad diet, lifestyle....

you can get a list of possible side effects for innocent meds like aspirin or Tylenol like the fact Tylenol kills hundreds of people each year through liver failure.....

Mate before you make half ****d attempts at slating gear use quoting POSSIBLE side effects that COULD happen you should research a little more.....


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> This is on topic. This is regarding the use of steriods and their safety. I'm comparing the relative safety of steroids when you put them against simple things like food. And please don't tell me what to do, you have no more right to comment on this subject than I do! Grow up. Debate properly and stop trying to tell me what I can and cannot do - you don't have that right. And FWIW i've been on both MT and UKM far longer than you so what gives you any right to tell me what to do?


Calm down. Now breathe.

Roid rage perhaps?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Majordomo said:


> Because this is UK-Muscle, not UK-Food/Obesity
> 
> If you cannot stay on topic go back over to MuscleTalk


no it is not but the point being you can list the POSSIBLE side effects for everything, the list you have provided is not fact not everyone suffers from the issues you have stated some non at all some all of them but they are not certainties to steroid use.....

you did not answer the question concerning cheating? why?

it is clear you don't like steroids and that is your choice but to be fair you have no clue about steroids so really you don't have a valid opinion on something you know absolutely nothing about.....thats like me saying all naturals are skinny, weak wannabes.....


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Majordomo said:


> Calm down. Now breathe.
> 
> Roid rage perhaps?


:laugh:

Shows you do not have an argument when you resort to insults and attempt to make me bite back at your comments?

Funnily pscarb just posted almost the same thing as me. You gonna accuse him of roid rage too? :thumbup1:


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

I am skinny and week. Wannabe? No 

I proudly bench 20kgs for 5x5


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Funnily pscarb just posted almost the same thing as me. You gonna accuse him of roid rage too? :thumbup1:


He is not getting his wifebeater in a twist


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Majordomo said:


> He is not getting his wifebeater in a twist


Ok - could you show where i'm getting my wife beater in twist please chap?


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Majordomo said:


> I am skinny and *week*. Wannabe? No
> 
> I proudly bench 20kgs for 5x5


And you cant spell, massive fail bro. :lol:


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

mal said:


> And you cant spell, massive fail bro. :lol:


Boom!

Must remember to focus when on UkMuscle and not try to work as well


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There's a big taboo in the non bodybuilding world against steroids - the perceptions of AAS users in general is that they are all constantly struggling with roid rage and have shrivelled up livers and dangly bits. While I'm not interested in using AAS, I don't really have any discomfort about others using them or discussing it - I find talk that makes light of irresponsible recreational drug and alcohol use far more uncomfortable and yet that kind of thing is generally considered far more socially acceptable.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Majordomo said:


> He is not getting his wifebeater in a twist


Wow another faceless hard man on UKM Jesus at least have the crystals to put your name up or a picture of your skinny self


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Wow another faceless hard man on UKM Jesus at least have the crystals to put your name up or a picture of your skinny self


Would you like a picture tanned up and in speedo's as well?

Your ok pal.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Majordomo said:


> He is not getting his wifebeater in a twist


Its fcukin hillarious that you are posting all this stuff about AAS being bad yet in your picture you have the biggest roided up arm ever! LMAO

Like a ***** having a picture of a veiny throbbing cock on a feminist forum!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Its fcukin hillarious that you are posting all this stuff about AAS being bad yet in your picture you have the biggest roided up arm ever! LMAO
> 
> Like a ***** having a picture of a veiny throbbing cock on a feminist forum!


That's not roids, it's dat dere Celltech.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Majordomo said:


> Would you like a picture tanned up and in speedo's as well?
> 
> Your ok pal.


does not really matter, just want to know who you are as i like to know who the guys are when they want to get personel with me on an internet forum....so either fully clothed or in speedoes no probs for me.....


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I am on them due partially to forums like this.
> 
> Not for those reasons though. The first time I saw a picture of Mike Mentzer, I said to myself, I want to look like that. So once I realised what I needed to do to look like that I spent along long long time researching and trying to understand what they where about, what they did, how you can take them, how to use them safely and effectivly, short term negatives, long term negatives and so on and so forth.
> 
> ...


Do you look like Mentzer already?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I've gotten personnel with Paul...It's not a fun place to be...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Wow another faceless hard man on UKM Jesus at least have the crystals to put your name up or a picture of your skinny self


I know he is talking out of his botty mate but the skinny comments are the opposite scale end of "Roid rage" comments. Dont lower yourself.



zoco said:


> Do you look like Mentzer already?


I wouldnt want to look like Mentzer now!

My Opinion, not that its worth much. I dont use and wouldnt use them in the future purely because I cant alongside Meds I take for a chronic condition I have (might I add that they probably do more damage to me than any steroid would).

But I must say that since being on here I have learned more about steroids, the use, positives and negatives and have become more tolerable of them in general. Sure people use them happily and have no problems, some will have problems with them. Like any person taking an off the shelf medicine, people can react differently to anything, then the discussion on prescribed medicines will over-shadow all of this as most are far worse again!

What I will say is you always hear the horror stories and never the success stories. I dont exactly take my hat off to people who use them but I do respect the balls they have and commitment to their chosen art.

A few questions off the back of this to widen the subject talk (hope the OP doesnt mind).

Q1 - Have any AAS users on here suffered with anything serious outside of the world of ASS. E.g Had any major illnesses or injuries that would put you off risking yourself using AAS?

Q2 - Does it offend you when plebs come on to the forum and ask about steroids when they have been training for 5 minutes and have a terrible diet expecting a quick fix?

Cheers

GB


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Q1 - I've been ill once with Pancreatitis once which wasn't fun but beyond that no.

Q2 - Yes it does bother but not offend me. Simply because they won't have the diet in place, the lifting knowledge, the tendon/ligament strength developed from years of lifting, the mind/muscle etc you get when you've trained and lifted well for a good while. There is no right time but you need a good level of understanding of all the basics before jumping in.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> does not really matter, just want to know who you are as i like to know who the guys are when they want to get personel with me on an internet forum....so either fully clothed or in speedoes no probs for me.....


Get personal? Lighten up


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah come on you guys time out, feel the love


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Glassback said:


> I know he is talking out of his botty mate but the skinny comments are the opposite scale end of "Roid rage" comments. Dont lower yourself.


this is true mate and to be fair i would not of given him the time of day but he has got personnel so he can either put up a picture of himself or his name or be banned(along with his other 2 accounts  )



Glassback said:


> What I will say is you always hear the horror stories and never the success stories. I dont exactly take my hat off to people who use them but I do respect the balls they have and commitment to their chosen art.


this is a fair point, no one wants to be commended for using steroids just not judged as i said before those who slate the use have no clue about them over what they read in the news.....



Glassback said:


> A few questions off the back of this to widen the subject talk (hope the OP doesnt mind).
> 
> Q1 - Have any AAS users on here suffered with anything serious outside of the world of ASS. E.g Had any major illnesses or injuries that would put you off risking yourself using AAS?


i suffered from protein in my urine in 2009 caused by a spike in BP from stress relating to work, i went through the whole tests etc....even to have a biopsy all with a lecture about steroids from the consultant......i never found out about the test results apart from the last one which was the biopsy which came back all clear in fact the lab tech who did the investigation noted that my kidneys where in great health. during this time i was very depressed and came off all PEDs for 9 months really effected me....fast forward to last week when i had my follow up appointment with a different consultant(who was the head of the renal dept) one of the first things he said to me was "why did you have a biopsy when your first test to gauge kidney function was normal"....WHAT!!!! he explained that from the notes the other consultant was certain i had damage due to steroid use it looked like they was trying to confirm this with the biopsy......he then went onto say that steroids do not directly effect the kidneys anyway and if i used my head when using steroids i would be fine........



Glassback said:


> Q2 - Does it offend you when plebs come on to the forum and ask about steroids when they have been training for 5 minutes and have a terrible diet expecting a quick fix?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> GB


it does not offend me, now it makes me laugh but then i was the same back when i started...this is why boards like UKM are valuable as it can educate the individuals to at least use safely.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Majordomo said:


> Get personal? Lighten up


so no name or pic then??


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so no name or pic then??


Not for you tango no


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Majordomo said:


> Not for you tango no


ok faceless hardman goodbye


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MrO2b said:


> I've only been on here for a few months, but i do find the forums excessively positive toward AAS usage. There are many users of AAS on here, yet the fraction which take the safety measures pscarb does and eat/live like he does will be quite small(i imagine). therefore it's fair to say that this will translate to future users who come on here to learn, not many will bother to get check ups, blood work or eat like a competitive BB all year round and this must be kept in mind. not all, but too many people on here are too quick to recommend which brand/steroid/stack to take, without endorsing training/eating smart.
> 
> reading about which stack someone is taking, or what they took, or what they want to take day in and day out of course leads to desensitisation and unfortunately this will have led to some on here taking, what is what they're led to believe, the next step in their logical progression, which is taking gear.
> 
> it would be interesting to take the gear away from the AAs users for 2/3 years and see what their physiques resort to when it is their knowledge/determination/commitment which is solely responsible for their results. of course a proportion would still look great, but most?


Good popst mate but (hope paul forgives me if im wrong...) i dont hink Paul S has always been as careful and incredibly sensible with his use and perhaps (again...sorry in advance lol) this has come with age and growing wiser?

Me myself...i hope to be wise and learn from the mistakes of others, thather than be a fool and learn the hard way by my own, which is why im awaiting blood results today. Im at the start of my BB journey and hope to be doign as well as paul is inside and out 20 eyars down the line


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> what do you call long term? 20yrs? i have been using for 22yrs yet there is nothing wrong with my health another FACT......


My 2 penneth.

I think its extremely difficult to evaluate long term health and the general effects of AAS. Primarily because of the wide variety in people's useage and response to gear, duration and the lack of direct comparison at an individual level (ie how do you compare somone who has used for 20 yrs to how they would be without it). Specific meaures, LFTs, kidney profiles etc help give a good indication and do have some value.

Generally, thre are few dead bodys, true, and those that do pass away early usually have an associated health risk that is only exacerbated by AAS, not caused by it.

In addition, blunting of your adrenal and hormonal systems don't necessarily pose a health risk per se, but can have an affect on you in later life.

Or getting glaucoma or kidney problems in your 60's may not dirctly be linked to AAS use, butt he bloody pressure hikes will not have helped.

The horror stories of yester-year are seldom heard now (liver cysts, cancers etc), probably due to society having the ability and means (through the proliferation of the internet) to challenage such stories, which were almost always BS or blown out of proportion.

I thinkb the majority people's concerns over long terms use typically are centred around cardiac health, blood lipid profiles and blood pressure, and rightly so.

I think some small concern should go to hormonal blunting and psychiatric health too.

but without a doubt, gear use is now consider more 'normal' than it was even 10 yrs ago.

Stow

Edit: Not challenging you Paul or your health status, your post was as far as I got before penning my thoughts.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Another one bites the dust...

Why do people do it?!?!!?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Stow - very good intelligent post IMO. A well balanced view.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty sure there has been no studies to show any long term effects of steroids.

But yes, I still want to stay natural but definitely dont think badly of steroids like i used to, before i joined up here ages ago i had what you could probably say 'the general public' view on steroids.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Blitz makes a valid observation, my biggest concern is not steroids but PH's which seem to be if not more dangerous than steroids, then certainly more abused. Yet because they are legal we have reps advising which ones to use and what stacks to use without what I would call proper consultation we have young kids up the gym thinking taking PHs will build them massive muscles overnight without undergoing what I call the apprenticeship period of over 2 years weight training before considering boosters and cheats, people are correct to point out it is better to moot the information but at times it does look from the outside as if steroids are the answer to everything and as for people saying they are not risky, is exactly this kind of comment which should not be encouraged

One has to say the best way of starting a heated debate on this forum is to suggest steroids have risks attached and that is abnormal to be Nat and to be achieving without the use of cheats


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Not read all the posts but my only concern is the amount of blokes that seem intent on using steroids without any real knowledge of them and without putting in a few years building themselves up first, too many youngsters (not all) seem to think a few months doing bench presses and bicep curls and they are ready for them!

Ive never tried them myself but can see the attraction/benefits of them so im not anti just concerned that not enough thought and preperation goes into taking them, its as if some see them as a quick fix, surely the whole thing about working out/lifting weights is seeing the slow (often painful) but satisfying transformation of ones body!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Team1 said:


> Good popst mate but (hope paul forgives me if im wrong...) i dont hink Paul S has always been as careful and incredibly sensible with his use and perhaps (again...sorry in advance lol) this has come with age and growing wiser?


you are correct Team, i used to soon and used to much to early did not do PCT or even eat properly...yes i grew muscle and got bigger but those who have seen the recent thread i put up with pictures of my physique from start to now will see that both my condition and size has increased the most since 2004 this is also the time where i decided to reduce my steroid use and focus more on the nutrition side of things.....older and wiser i guess 



stow said:


> My 2 penneth.
> 
> I think its extremely difficult to evaluate long term health and the general effects of AAS. Primarily because of the wide variety in people's useage and response to gear, duration and the lack of direct comparison at an individual level (ie how do you compare somone who has used for 20 yrs to how they would be without it). Specific meaures, LFTs, kidney profiles etc help give a good indication and do have some value.
> 
> ...


Stow this is a great post and in no way challenges what i have written....my point to all this which was side tracked by wonder boy....was that yes there are risks with steroid use but forums like these help reduce the risk so guys can use less and grow more through more detailed nutrition and training etc......i have been there and got the T-shirt and can say through experiance that drugs certainly do not make the bodybuilder...they help but they are not the be all and end all of muscle....


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I do think that forums actually increase the use of gear far more than help educate people to reduce it.

but they also help people understand other elements such a diet than can often be overlooked.

So its a balance between the two.

You get a lot more gear users, but many combining it with a slightly healthier lifestyle.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd rather use AAS than drink or do rec drugs


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw a program on this once where it said it was a well known phenomena. They basically said that forums legitimized certain things in real life. The idea being that because you have a large amount of people who just accept a certain ideal, this convinces you that it is essentially right. One of the more concerning ones was that of suicide, where forums openly discuss killing yourself, this makes the viewer feel more comfortable with this ideal and more likely to kill themselves in the long term.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I ****ing love steroids, not on any at the minute but loved been on them... there grreeeaaaatt


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> I ****ing love steroids, not on any at the minute but loved been on them... there grreeeaaaatt


Tell me about it FFS as i can't wait to get back on and i've only finished mt 1st cycle about 6 weeks ago


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

After reading and researching steroids for a couple of years, its not that i have become de-senitised. More that i have a lot more facts. I have banished a lot of my un-educated preconceptions towards them. Knowledge is power, and my conclusions are that, there are risks, but a lot less than i thought, and very managable and avoidable.

For people to say that use is just the same as abuse is ridiculous.


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Interesting posts. Sorry to hijack, but what's the law in the uk on steroids without a prescription? Illegal to own, purchase, or supply?


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

hendrix said:


> For people to say that use is just the same as abuse is ridiculous.


Far be it from me to nitpick, but any off-label, non-medical use of anabolic steroids, is 'abuse', by definition. That's not to say it's 'bad', 'immoral' or even 'irresponsible'.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

a184 said:


> Interesting posts. Sorry to hijack, but what's the law in the uk on steroids without a prescription? Illegal to own, purchase, or supply?


Not aloud to supply, can own up to 3 month ssupply and i think you can import enough for personal use.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Abuse is irrelavent to doses, Abuse of steroids is when you start to encounter health problems and carry on regardless chosing to ignore them.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2003/nov/14/drugsandalcohol.duncanmackay

my old Uni has run a few studies on the long term effects of steroids. like the one mentioned here. Kerry Kayes quote at the end is possibly the most useful part of the whole article. but in today's "i want it yesterday' culture how many young men are not prepared to train/eat their way substantially toward their natural potential before resorting/switching to gear?


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

MrO2b said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2003/nov/14/drugsandalcohol.duncanmackay


Something in that article caught my eye...



> "The Home Office estimates that as many as 42,000 people used the drugs in 2001-2. Police and customs seized more than *70kgs of anabolic steroids during the same period.*"


...they neglected to mention that all 70kg was seized from UKM's very own JW007's house


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

In my opinion if you dont want to read about roids and the use of-read one of the MANY other excelant blogs on this site.I personaly trained like a mad man back in the mid 80`s,had a decent shape(though never huge)was in good nick but ate/drank the wrong foods-etc had this site and the information been available i have no doubt i would have been huge but also fit. The thing this site should make apparent to anybody with half a brain,is that bodybuilders and people who want a good physique do not belong in a steryotypical "BOX" body building is a science-i deem myself to be an inteligent man holding down a very good job yet sometimes when i read the comments by some members it blows my mind-the knowledge that some members have and pass on is phernominal....truly magnificent-that goes from cv circuits/weight circuits/diet/roids and pretty much every thing else-get off your high horse mate-you are master of your own destiny-if you are so small minded that your brain is taken over because of talk of roids,you know what you should do-and NO i dont do roids/gear but i do enjoy reading and researching their use and side affects because i enjoy reaping the world class information that these people have to offer..Saddly there arn`t too many blokes such as yourself whinging about the pro`s and conns of high/low carb diets-etc!!!! your choice mate-your life-live it..


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

well.. i just had a girl say i couldn't stop looking at your arms!  that's i've done it natural! :lol: (there like 13.5 inches)


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> well.. i just had a girl say i couldn't stop looking at your arms!  that's i've done it natural! :lol: (there like 13.5 inches)


but was she impressed or mocking? ;-p


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

the more you learn about something the less you fear it!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

MrO2b said:


> but was she impressed or mocking? ;-p


Impressed, wouldn't have wrote it otherwise! funny guy :laugh:

Don't get me wrong i'm not impressed.. why i still go gym :tongue:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr.Hench said:


> the more you learn about something the less you fear it!


I can't think of a few things that the more i learnt about them the more i feared them!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

ALR said:


> My bloodwork has always shown I have excellent cholesterol and i'm a lean and healthy 195lbs.
> 
> Do you drink? I don't. I'm willing to bet your alcohol consumption (if you drink) is likely to be unhealthier than my moderate gear usage


I have herd of streiod users getting cancer but then again every one seems to get cancer these days :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Mr.Hench said:


> the more you learn about something the less you fear it!


Good post! well said


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

An interesting watch:






and


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Very good clip


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

This really does my head in all these bull **** and long debates and long video and going over the same points 100 times.

Why not just do a proper scientific study and publish it with a conclusion, end of.

Same with the other drugs.

It's always left wide open, and ultimatley becomes an opinion again rather than a fact.

I'd rather someone just make it a fact so we don't have to keep going over it.

Something is either safe, has a degree of safety or is not safe.

You wouldn't act like this over food.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are p1ssed off with long debates like these yet you started the thread??

there are some studies around of steroid use over a long term i think i saw one referenced in MD about a study carried out over 10yrs but you cannot control everything in such a long study so really the conclusion could be open for debate.....at the end of the day you have to make a choice based on the knowledge you have on the subject......the one fact that remains is that there are plenty more unhealthy things that are done without any thought that it would effect your health......

you can be the healthiest guy around and still die of a heart attack or cancer, there are no certainties in life, so make a decision and stick with it.....


----------



## CHICKER (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there, im nu on this forum to but bbing for 8 years now. Recently started using pro hormones due to threads on forums, si i agree with you big time. Although they are also great for getting the proper now how and the advantages of past user experiences.

I really need help on this forum please someone. How the hell do you start a new post/ thread? I wanna see what people think of my pro hormone cycle and pct. Any help please? Just dont see a 'start a new thread' option.


----------



## CHICKER (Feb 17, 2011)

hi there, i was thinking as u are a moderator could you help me out? I have no idea how to start a new thread/post on this forum, cant seem to find an option to start 1. Kind Regards.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

go back into the right section and start a thread link is at the top.

Stow


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CHICKER said:


> hi there, i was thinking as u are a moderator could you help me out? I have no idea how to start a new thread/post on this forum, cant seem to find an option to start 1. Kind Regards.


its not rocket science mate...

1 - go to the correct section for your question

2 - top left of the page is a button marked "New Thread"

3 - select that button, give it a subject line in the top box then ask your question

4 - press submit


----------



## CHICKER (Feb 17, 2011)

Cheers mate, not really tec savvy.

Just an old Iron head lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BlitzAcez said:


> This really does my head in all these bull **** and long debates and long video and going over the same points 100 times.
> 
> Why not just do a proper scientific study and publish it with a conclusion, end of.
> 
> ...


"Why not just do a proper scientific study and publish it with a conclusion, end of" - like proper scientific studies are ever unbiased?!

How old are you dude (genuine question) cause you seem about 12....."Something is either safe, has degree of safety or is not safe".....that is such a stupid conclusion.

As people have pointed out various times in this thread (and about a hundred other threads), all drugs have risks associated, its up to the user to decide the pro's and cons of doing something. It can be safe, or very very unsafe, depends on knowledge and application. The idea that this forum makes them comfortable is a side issue to the fact that people are going to do them anyway, regardless of uk-m's steriod section, its better they have the right tools and correct info.

"You wouldn't act like this over food".....read the papers, every day there are 10+ articles telling us this is good to stop cancer, this prolongs life, product x contains y that will kill a small child in the right dose......

You entered in to this debate with a very tainted view.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

- Why not just do a proper scientific study and publish it with a conclusion, end of.

Even then you would need to investigate who undertook or paid for the study so you would continue going around and around forever. I have a simpler theory, if people need to take other drugs as protection and COULD loose body functionality or hair etc then it would be deemed unsafe unless prescribed and monitored by a doctor

I know the risks and opt not to risk it, others are free to what they want, lets ensure people are aware of the dangers and go into it with open eyes and knowing what the danger signals are.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Andrew Jacks;2148983I know the risks and opt not to risk it said:


> this is the main point mate....forums like these yes could encourage guys to use steroids but they also highlight the issues involved so many can make an informed choice......


----------

